# ugodog



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I bought the ugodog months ago. I tryed to get them to use it when it first arrived to no avail. Again Ive been trying to get them to use it and again to no avail. 

They are both pretty good at going potty on command especially Sasha. If I put them on the ugodog and tell them potty they just sit or run off. I have lined it with wee wee pads and still they won't use it. 

The biggest problem is i'm working a lot more now and I'm not home with them as much. 

Anybody have any tips?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you are having problems with your UgoDog training  . Bella was a housetraining challenge and she LOVES her UgoDog. Have you tried placing pads with urine inside the grate? The smell becomes the marker for using it. The other thing is a treat after using the UgoDog. Hmmmm...maybe some other folks will have more suggestions. Do your dogs prefer to go potty outside?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I bought the ugodog months ago. I tryed to get them to use it when it first arrived to no avail. Again Ive been trying to get them to use it and again to no avail.
> 
> They are both pretty good at going potty on command especially Sasha. If I put them on the ugodog and tell them potty they just sit or run off. I have lined it with wee wee pads and still they won't use it.
> 
> ...


Well that thing does not work for us either. I bought it in hope to avoid paw marks when he walks on his urine on the pee pad. But there is no way he will put his feet on top of that thing. I had to go back and just put a pee pad inside my shower because he started peeing on the bathroom floor rather than go on the Ugodog.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't have any answers for you, but I will be watching this thread closely because I am planning to buy one for Rudy soon. I've been waiting until I move because I was afraid that he might not take to it either if I just brought it in the house where he is already used to peeing on the pad. I figured that when we move, and he is already getting used to a new environment, that he would be more open to trying the Ugodog. 

Good luck! Keep me posted.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Did you put a pee pad on the top, (not just inside the grate). Once you put a pee pad on the top of the grate you should let them get use to using it on the top. Then once they are use to that you need to make the pee pad a smaller size every couple of days. Soon you should have a pee pad not very big at all in the center of the grate and then shortly after you should be able to take the pee pad away and only use it in the bottom. This is what I did per the instructions that came with it and it worked well for me. However, I did get tired of cleaning all the grates cause I had two together so now I use a big drain pan that I got at Home Depot. The kind you use to put a washing machine on.

Funny story. When I was training them for the Ugo Dog and I had just about a 6" square pee pad in the center I caught Chachi trying to balance himself on the little piece of pee pad. It really was comical.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lynda I have a drain pan in the laundry room and he goes in it without any problem. He goes on the pads that I put inside the shower. He does not want to step on "grates". We have a little bridge in the garden (see picture), he will not cross it.
View attachment 101358


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> I'm so sorry that you are having problems with your UgoDog training  . Bella was a housetraining challenge and she LOVES her UgoDog. Have you tried placing pads with urine inside the grate? The smell becomes the marker for using it. The other thing is a treat after using the UgoDog. Hmmmm...maybe some other folks will have more suggestions. Do your dogs prefer to go potty outside?


I put the pads under the grate and on top per the instructions that come with it. I have put a used pee pad and still they are frighted to go on it I think?!

They are both indoor pee pad trained. 



MalteseJane said:


> Well that thing does not work for us either. I bought it in hope to avoid paw marks when he walks on his urine on the pee pad. But there is no way he will put his feet on top of that thing. I had to go back and just put a pee pad inside my shower because he started peeing on the bathroom floor rather than go on the Ugodog.


Yes that exactly why I got it but the both seem afraid of it. If I leave it lined with wee wee pads they just pee on the floor next to it. So I have gave in and left wee wee pads next the ugo dog. 



RudyRoo said:


> I don't have any answers for you, but I will be watching this thread closely because I am planning to buy one for Rudy soon. I've been waiting until I move because I was afraid that he might not take to it either if I just brought it in the house where he is already used to peeing on the pad. I figured that when we move, and he is already getting used to a new environment, that he would be more open to trying the Ugodog.
> 
> Good luck! Keep me posted.


It hasn't work for us! But my girls are pretty special lol. 



lynda said:


> Did you put a pee pad on the top, (not just inside the grate). Once you put a pee pad on the top of the grate you should let them get use to using it on the top. Then once they are use to that you need to make the pee pad a smaller size every couple of days. Soon you should have a pee pad not very big at all in the center of the grate and then shortly after you should be able to take the pee pad away and only use it in the bottom. This is what I did per the instructions that came with it and it worked well for me. However, I did get tired of cleaning all the grates cause I had two together so now I use a big drain pan that I got at Home Depot. The kind you use to put a washing machine on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's exactly we I have done! I think maybe I just have to wait until I have some time off from work. So I can be there with them and reward. 

That story about Chachi is so funny!!! I can just imagine him! Best visual ever lol. 



MalteseJane said:


> Lynda I have a drain pan in the laundry room and he goes in it without any problem. He goes on the pads that I put inside the shower. He does not want to step on "grates". We have a little bridge in the garden (see picture), he will not cross it.
> View attachment 101358


I think mine are scared of it to. I can't really blame them I dont think it would feel good to be walking on them. 

My biggest thing is they both pee on command and they both refuse to. Just last week we were on vacation in Fl and I put wee wee pads just about anywhere you can imagine and they both went on command without a problem!


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

Mia loves her ugodogs but stella doesn't want to step on them.


----------

